# Questions



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi! I hope it isn't too much of a bother to ask some questions.
I am (hopefully) getting a bird soon, a cockatiel specifically. I have done hours worth of research, and I am ready. I have spent time around cockatiels, and I am ready to own one. 
Is this a good cage? Petco Designer Gable Playtop Parrot Habitat at PETCO Please understand that I am on a limited budget, and would love a larger cage, but I can only afford a smaller one. I also have a stand for it: 



 (I checked, it is the right size)

Which travel cage is better? Bird Cages: Fold 'n Go Travel Cage at DrsFosterSmith.com Or Amazon.com : Prevue Pets White Arched Top Companion Bird Cage : Pet Supplies

Would this be a good play gym?Prevue Pop-Up Park|Bird Playstands from DrsFosterSmith.com I need one that can fold away for easy storage, and not be too expensive.

Also, what brand of food (seeds, pellets, millet, etc) do you guys recommend? I live in Iowa if you are wondering.

Kind of toys? Should I buy some and hand make others? I know you cannot use certain materials and that bird toys are expensive often.

Suggestions on training? My mom said that if I get one (which I know I will, probably for Christmas) that it will be from a bird rescue. They are free from there also. I told her that it would take a lot more work, and while it is great to rescue you don't always know why they were put there in the first place. I am hoping that I will find a sweet one to bond to. 

My mom has some allergies, but not bad. I want to know if there is an inexpensive way to help control the dust/powder. Suggestions?

Also, should I make a cage cover for my cockatiel?

Last question, male or female? I am leaning towards male, but I am unsure. So many people have different opinions. 

-Edit-
Can I play my clarinet or guitar with my cockatiel in the room? Thanks
Thanks so much for any advice!


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

I actually just bought that cage for my budgie.....if you sign up for emails from Petco they will email you a 20% off coupon so I got it for $39.99 plus tax and shipping.....its a nice cage, quite large. Sorry, I don't know anything about cockatiels and what size cage they need.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I had a cockatiel once a long time ago. I found that it came to me and was a very friendly bird. I believe that it's hard to tell the sex of a cockatiel without a DNA test, I'm sure I read that in a post in one of the other threads on here, so I think you kinda get what you get. 
I had a female and she was lovely.


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

Riovedo said:


> I actually just bought that cage for my budgie.....if you sign up for emails from Petco they will email you a 20% off coupon so I got it for $39.99 plus tax and shipping.....its a nice cage, quite large. Sorry, I don't know anything about cockatiels and what size cage they need.


Thanks, I will do that :3


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

Therm said:


> I had a cockatiel once a long time ago. I found that it came to me and was a very friendly bird. I believe that it's hard to tell the sex of a cockatiel without a DNA test, I'm sure I read that in a post in one of the other threads on here, so I think you kinda get what you get.
> I had a female and she was lovely.


Thanks! That is why I want a cockatiel rather than other types of birds, because they are so friendly.  the one I will adopt will most likely be an adult, since I am rescuing from a shelter, and the shelter DNA tests the birds so you know their gender (my mom's friend adopted from the shelter, and they got a female)


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

Yee!  
My mom said if I get rid of a 'significant amount' of stuff when I move into my new room (my family built one downstairs, and it is finally done :bowrofl that I could (maybe) get a bird. Yayyayyayaya! arty3: 
I'm excited, I will start to move downstairs next weekend, so that almost guarantees that I will get one around Christmas time! :woot:

Oh, I forgot about my dad...  maybe I can make an agreement with him, if I keep my room clean or something. Idk. My mom will convince him if nothing else! :laugh:
I am very happy now!   

Advice? I would like thoughts from people, because I want to be sure my cockatiel has a loving environment!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Maybe for your Dad there's a household chore you can do as part of the deal. 

As you are moving into a new room before you get your bird it's a great time to make sure the new room is bird proof. Make sure there's no gaps down the back of wardrobes etc. where the bird could fall, making sure there's no wires hanging around that the bird might nibble and any high places he's likely to land have some paper down for any mess. 

As you're getting a rescue bird, the people at the shelter should be able to advise you on the birds personalities somewhat. There may be one that is more loving in nature. I personally wouldn't worry about gender too much if you can get a friendlier bird. 
My Sidney was a female and she was very affectionate and often came over for her head to be scratched and loved human company. 

As for the allergies your Mum has, just clean often and it shouldn't be too bad. Offer the bird a bird bath if it wishes to use one. If he doesn't like it, you an try misting him to see if that helps. 

Good luck.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*You sound like a great kid, and I am sure your parents will reward you with a cockatiel for Christmas 
Cockatiels are such wonderful birds; the gender does not matter, they are both fun and cuddly. I have two *


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

Therm said:


> Maybe for your Dad there's a household chore you can do as part of the deal.
> 
> As you are moving into a new room before you get your bird it's a great time to make sure the new room is bird proof. Make sure there's no gaps down the back of wardrobes etc. where the bird could fall, making sure there's no wires hanging around that the bird might nibble and any high places he's likely to land have some paper down for any mess.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will do that! :3
Great idea, they would probably know.


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

eduardo said:


> *You sound like a great kid, and I am sure your parents will reward you with a cockatiel for Christmas
> Cockatiels are such wonderful birds; the gender does not matter, they are both fun and cuddly. I have two *


Thank you!


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

Haha, I am posting these questions on a lot of sites to get lots of answers. :3 I love to learn!


----------

